# Entré dans le domaine impossible



## Heavens (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
je crois que tout est dit dans le sujet 
lorsque j'essaie d'entrer mon Imac dans le domaine active directory, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

*Impossible d'ajouter le serveur.*
Nom de noeud introuvable
(2000)

j'ai beau faire des recherches ... je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce qui se passe !! 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Heavens (3 Juin 2013)

up


----------



## gmaa (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout est dit, mais comprenne qui peut!

C'est du Win...

Si j'avais du faire, j'aurai suivi ceci :
http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...QYk2qiqS1BamHx8kko-gcAQ&bvm=bv.47244034,d.d2k

Je laisse à d'autres....


----------



## Heavens (3 Juin 2013)

j'ai déjà testé tout ça mais merci quand même pour cette réponse :mouais:


----------



## jayjay69 (23 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

As-tu pu résoudre ton problème car j'ai exactement le même souci... 
Cela marchait bien il y a quelques temps et je n'arrive plus à rentrer dans l'AD.

Merci,

m.


----------



## Heavens (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut ...
J'ai réinstallé mon OS X 10.8 et voilà, je n'ai pas eu de souci par la suite ! 
J'ai cherché des heures comment entré dans le domaine alors que je n'ai mis que 20 minutes a réinstallé l'OS !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

Voilà ... 
Rien de bien compliqué
Bon courage à toi !


----------

